# Gar needed removed



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone here from west Houston want to come bow fish on my private pond ? Need a few gar removed from Harvey flood, must be a dozen maybe more. Contact me by PM


----------



## Slow Rollin' (Feb 17, 2009)

Johnny9 said:


> Anyone here from west Houston want to come bow fish on my private pond ? Need a few gar removed from Harvey flood, must be a dozen maybe more. Contact me by PM


Where are you located?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Great offer! Wish I was closer!


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm just down the road from you in Sealy.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm west of Katy if still needed

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

